# Damaged OCLV - Warranty Experience



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I’ve owned my OCLV Trek since 1995, and it has provided me with at least 20,000 miles of pure riding enjoyment. Last month, the aluminum lug on the drive side separated from the carbon chain stay causing the rear tire to rub against it. This resulted damage to the carbon fiber. Since I was out in the middle nowhere of doing a climb up Figueroa Mountain in California, I didn’t have a choice but to ride it back gently back. 

I took the bike to my local Trek dealer and it was sent back to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







Figueroa</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st=" /><st1:City w:st="on">Waterloo </st1:City>for inspection. Because I’m the original owner, the bike should still be covered under the lifetime warranty. My LBS is thinking that the bike’s age and type of damage may warrant me getting a new replacement frame versus Trek expending effort to repair a 12 year old one. That said it is my understanding that Trek will normally give you a replacement frame that is of comparable (or even better) value in its product line. Now the old Trek OCLV line has been replaced by the Madone series, do you think I might be fortunate enough to get a 2007 Madone out of the deal? 
<O
If I got a ’08 Madone frameset, I would ride it down the street naked! Someone at Trek would have to be in a very giving mood or smoking carbon shavings to make that decision  
<O
What are your experiences with Trek warranty claims?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> If I got a ’08 Madone frameset, I would ride it down the street naked! Someone at Trek would have to be in a very giving mood or smoking carbon shavings to make that decision
> <O
> What are your experiences with Trek warranty claims?


I hope you get an '07 Madone. I wouldn't want to see you on an '08 :ciappa:


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> What are your experiences with Trek warranty claims?


I've got LOTS of experience with Lemond warranty claims. 

853 Lemond Zurich, circa 2001--cracked at the down tube water bottle boss after two or three years of riding.

Lemond Ti--replacement for above. I kicked in some extra money and got a Lemond all-Ti frame. That had a fork break at the steerer tube, a little above the crown. Exciting! Luckily I wasn't going fast and got it stopped without a crash. Trek declined to replace that, which pissed me off. The bike wasn't abused, and it wasn't like I was racing across cobbles with it or anything. Just regular recreational/sport riding. The LBS very kindly gave me a used carbon fork they had around the shop as a replacement after Trek fell down on the job, which calmed me down.

The Lemond TI later had the right hand chain stay crack through at the weld to the BB a couple years after I got it. Trek replaced it with a Carbon/Ti spine frame, which was probably a step up, but it was also on closeout at the time. That one lasted about six or nine months before the RH rear dropout broke. It looks like they were using cast Ti dropouts rather than forged. 

That one was replaced with the new all-carbon Lemond frame. Right now it's hanging on my wall until I round up the parts to build it up.

I break a lot of equipment; I'm a big, strong rider. The box score so far is 6 frames over about 25 years, plus one in a crash (doesn't really count), two or three crankarms, a couple pedal spindles, etc.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Bluechip said:


> I hope you get an '07 Madone.


I hope you get any Madone :thumbsup:


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> I’ve owned my OCLV Trek since 1995, and it has provided me with at least 20,000 miles of pure riding enjoyment. Last month, the aluminum lug on the drive side separated from the carbon chain stay causing the rear tire to rub against it. This resulted damage to the carbon fiber. Since I was out in the middle nowhere of doing a climb up Figueroa Mountain in California, I didn’t have a choice but to ride it back gently back.


How was it going down Figueroa with that loose chain stay? A new Madone would be sweet.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Was there a lifetime warranty in 1995?

I thought the lifetime warranties started when they introduced oclv 120.



http://www.chainreactionbicycles.com/oclvhistory.htm




Retro Grouch said:


> I’ve owned my OCLV Trek since 1995, and it has provided me with at least 20,000 miles of pure riding enjoyment. Last month, the aluminum lug on the drive side separated from the carbon chain stay causing the rear tire to rub against it. This resulted damage to the carbon fiber. Since I was out in the middle nowhere of doing a climb up Figueroa Mountain in California, I didn’t have a choice but to ride it back gently back.
> 
> I took the bike to my local Trek dealer and it was sent back to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com
> 
> ...


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes I too had my 04 LeMond Buenos Aires replaced under warrenty with the new all carbon LeMond. Been riding it for about 4 months now. I switched out the fork with a Deda Blackmagic fork, (much lighter) and have enjoyed TREKS generous warrenty service. The only thing different on the new warrenty is the fork is only warrented for 5 years, but the frame is still lifetime. Except for the waiting I thought the whole experiance was positive. I had just recieved a new Dura-Ace grouppo for Christmas so I feel like I got almost a new bike.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Olancha said:


> How was it going down Figueroa with that loose chain stay? A new Madone would be sweet.


It was a slow ride downhill fearing the lug would completely seperate  Having to go slow may have saved my life becuase I was able to avoid a U.S.Forrest Service truck going up the hill.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*1995 Trek Warranty*



bas said:


> Was there a lifetime warranty in 1995?
> 
> I thought the lifetime warranties started when they introduced oclv 120.
> 
> http://www.chainreactionbicycles.com/oclvhistory.htm


I kept my original Trek sales brochure from 1995. On the back cover it reads that Trek has a lifetime warranty on new bicycle frames. In fact, there is no destinction between models.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

If you have other bikes to ride I would be tempted to wait 6 months to a year to take it to Trek for warranty claim. You never know they might be out of the '07's by then.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Bluechip said:


> If you have other bikes to ride I would be tempted to wait 6 months to a year to take it to Trek for warranty claim. You never know they might be out of the '07's by then.


Thats a great idea! :idea:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Just My Luck*



Bluechip said:


> If you have other bikes to ride I would be tempted to wait 6 months to a year to take it to Trek for warranty claim. You never know they might be out of the '07's by then.


I gave my frame to my LBS to send to Trek a couple of days before the offcial press release of the '08 Madone :cryin: 

I'm still waiting to hear back from the shop (or Trek) as to the official verdict.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> I kept my original Trek sales brochure from 1995. On the back cover it reads that Trek has a lifetime warranty on new bicycle frames. In fact, there is no destinction between models.


Then it sounds like your in the good. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't think Trek would issue a new 07 frame to you now that the brand new, 08s are out. That would be just plain cruel!


----------



## who?me? (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm on my 3rd Klein Q Pro frame. One cracked at the right chain stay. The second frame's paint started coming off within 3 months. The third seems perfect. Trek has always gone way beyond my expectations. I will never own anything but a Trek product.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*The Warranty Saga Continues*

A few weeks have past, and I didn't hear back from my LBS as to the status of my replacement frame. Well, Trek sent out a 2006 Madone 5.5 frame late last month, and UPS destroyed it before it even arrived. Then, UPS sent the crunched frame back to Trek and we hadn't heard a peep until a call was placed today. I'm glad my LBS owner contacted Trek to find out what happened. He has requested Trek send out another '06 Madone (they still have one in my size on hand) since it has now been close to a month I've been without it. 

Well, if UPS keeps killing frames like this, I might end up with a 2008 Madone after all :thumbsup:


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't believe Trek still has 06 Madones!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Back on the Road*

I received a replacement 2006 Madone 5.5 a few weeks ago and have finally got around to building it up and taking it out on a test ride. I was amazed in the quality of the ride and responsiveness of the frame as compared the old 1995 Trek 5500 it replaced. 

While the bike was out of pocket, I decided to purchase an Easton EC90 SLX fork and Stronglight Pulsion carbon crank. The additions brought the bike down to less than 15.5 pounds as shown. I could probably get the bike down to well under 15 pounds if I switched the white SRP saddle back to my black Selle Italia SLR and put on my set on Nimble Flys carbon tubulars.
<O</O
Although it would have been nice to receive a 2008 Madone as a warranty replacement, I can’t really complain since this new frameset is definitely a step up.

Thanks Trek! :thumbsup:


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great. Did you ride it with the Trek fork before putting on the Easton? If yes, how did they compare?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fork*




Olancha said:


> Looks great. Did you ride it with the Trek fork before putting on the Easton? If yes, how did they compare?


I never used the aluminum steerer Trek fork that came with frameset (it's still uncut). I decided to immediately upgrade to a lighter Easton instead.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet bike... I like the upgraded fork! :thumbsup:


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks great. How did you get it to stand up like that???


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

magic obviously Brent duh!

Trek has been very good to me

Broke my Y-11 got the next years Y-33 upgrade, big big difference, like going from a 2300 to a 5.5

Got hit by a car, sent framset into Trek, the bike shop and Trek gave me 400 smackers for a new frame

stripped new madone der. hanger and they offered me a new frameset but it would be 3 month wait - ended up fixing it myself


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

brentster said:


> Looks great. How did you get it to stand up like that???


Thanks! It's hard to tell, but the bike is indeed leaning against the bush.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the fork up front. It gives it a custom look and its not so "TREK".


----------



## futurchef (Aug 20, 2007)

I have had a 2008 5.2 for three weeks now. Just discovered a longitudinal crack in the center/front on the carbon seat mast. Not happy. Haven't done any adjustments since leaving the shop upon purchase. Will see how this one is handled. I suspect over-torqueing of the bolts.


----------

